# HAF and Skito Pads



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Neither of them are the right shape 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what is the length along the spine and the drop ?


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> what is the length along the spine and the drop ?


Here is the info about the HAF: 

rt. 8300 SYMPANOVA - ENDURANCE
PADDING: removable padding 2 cm
LENGHT: 65 cm
HEIGHT: 54 cm
TECHNOLOGY: Air System
DETAILS: Very protective saddle pad with wide dimensions. Thanks to the removable padding it is especially suitable for treeless saddles.
(Haf Equitation: saddle pads and accessories for equestrian sports)


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm going to have to go measure the Skito pad


----------

